# Wells Beach Maine for the weekend



## mohican61 (Jul 27, 2015)

Help needed, going to be in the Wells Beach area this coming weekend for a little R&R. Any hints/help/suggestions on how I might enjoy a little surf fishing? Thanks


----------



## windelov (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm sure the window has well past, but I killed it in Wells/Ogunquit for a long time using a 6' ugly stick, 3oz pyramid sinkers and hunks of clam belly. Took a few years to get the hang of it, but eventually between my dad and myself we'd land a good numbers of near-keepers every day, with usually about 2 keepers a day. We found clam to be the key, we tried an entire season using mackerel and herring and sand worms etc and didn't get anything. We'd bait up and wade out through the breakers to our shoulders, cast out as far as possible (more important when tide is high) past the last bar and walk back to our shins with the bail open. We found 3oz sufficient to keep bottom, and used a long enough leader to suspend clam in the water column. Maybe like a 24" leader and a 3/0 or 4/0 hook. 

Hope you fared well on your trip! 

-windelov


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

Tesring ignore.

Chrome edge FV.

Richard


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

Tesring ignore.

Chrome edge FV.

Richard


----------

